# How long should a OS Giken twin plate last?



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So I've done 40 odd K in 4 years in my R33 GTR. Swapped from the standard clutch after 5K to 0S Giken twin plate but clutch bearing a big tuner fitted gave out after 10K damaging the engagement springs/blade bit.

In a rush to get the car on the road purchased a new OS Giken twin plate kit and now its slipping!!! after only 25K, never launched this one

Car is running 460bhp /400ft/lb torque, wife has driven it a bit + tuner but most miles are mine, these clutches are not lasting long. And no I don't ride the clutch, it has been driven in and out of London a few times but less than 10 times in total!

what is a good clutch that will last that the wife can use?


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Blimey! Thats a crap return for a performance clutch!


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Mine lasted years with 600 hp & many hard launches .......... odd


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Mine lasted years with 600 hp & many hard launches .......... odd


yes that's why I'm posting this! Really I'm not hard on clutch's I've tones of miles on my other cars......

the first OS Giken clutch could be a badly fitted bearing but the second???


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JAY-R32 said:


> Mine lasted years with 600 hp & many hard launches .......... odd



how many miles tho? if you have only covered say 5k miles in 5 years then we cant compare!


Anyway, i have a carbon triple, cant comment on wear as only done 1k miles, but it is very light on the pedal and easy to drive. Its not a 'on' 'off' clutch, you can slip it nice and easy at junctions. 

However mine being a triple is over kill for yourself! Maybe a double would be better for yourself that i would guess would be even better to drive with.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

twin plate should take 650hp so the 460 its got should be fine....

I'm wondering that low miles but under high pressure is OK but higher miles wears the release bearing or something, ie different wear mode

R


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Not a huge amount , around 30,000 miles . not sure how much is left of the plates though.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Robbie J said:


> yes that's why I'm posting this! Really I'm not hard on clutch's I've tones of miles on my other cars......
> 
> the first OS Giken clutch could be a badly fitted bearing but the second???


My first one lasted 3 launches at the strip (roughly 400bhp), 2nd on lasted 2 launches (roughly 550bhp) with no more than 2k road miles from new each time. 
Currently using ORC 709 pedal isn't too heavy, haven't had it at the strip yet though.

Charlie.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

what the hell were you doing wrong?!?!

Mines taken probably 35 hard launches, couple of trackdays and about 10k on the road AND it was second hand....so no idea what before hand

power varying from 420 at the beginning to the best part of 700 now...plates still have loads left.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Nothing that I wasn't doing with the nismo single that was in there for about 18 months before those, and had seen in excess of 100 hard launches.

Charlie.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

That isn't right - I had an OS-Giken Twin and it took about 10 drag runs to destroy it - there is no way it would have gone otherwise.

For interest do you have to do a lot of clutch work to get it in and out of the drive etc?.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Chas, I trashed an Exedy within about 1800 miles by heading to the strip lol ... I'm on my third twin in 8000 miles ...

A good clutch is the nismo super copper mix twin - plus the nismo slave cylinder.

It is lighter than standard in my opinion and it's a great clutch, rated to 720 PS I believe, I don't a few hard launches and it's happy as larry.


















just a shame you can't get see through gearboxes


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

My car did approx 24k on the last OS Giken. I have just had a refresh kit fitted. It is very on-off when cold . When it's time to change this one I'll probably go back to the ORC twin plate.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

This thread reminds me - I've still got my OS-Giken in my shed - must sell it for someone to refresh


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just stick a triple in there and be done with it :thumbsup:


Smokey


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Just stick a triple in there and be done with it :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Smokey


I never had any problems with any Os tripple, we have drag and track raced on them and no problems at all, they even look untouched so shouldn't have a problem.

Carbonetic are the way to go for long lasting clutches, these babys are invinsible!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I put a OS triple in the car last year.

Lasted 5 runs ffs:bawling::bawling::bawling:

Now gone the Carbonetic quad route.

The difference is unreal.

Carbonetic for me all the way.


Mick.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

It's rumoured your wife launches hard from every set of lights, Robbie!


----------



## Terrh (Jun 14, 2008)

I have this clutch in my R32 GTR.

I bought it used last year with unknown milage.

I've put 30,000KM (20,000 miles) on it since then. Probably launched the car hard about 75 times.

Still going strong. Car makes about 400hp.


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

os quadplate 2years now , no problem yet :thumbsup:

only use track and drag


----------

